# Shocks for a 67GTO



## 67HardTop (Oct 10, 2011)

Need to pick the membership brain. Have a 67 Hardtop that needs new front & rear shocks. Asked my restoration guy about ordering "original" type shocks out of Ames or OPGI; he advised not to as they're junk. He advised getting a good set of gas shocks to replace the old ones. Any suggestions as to what kind to get? Monroe? Other brands? What about springs too? I would replace the springs but I don't want to change the stock height. SHocks & springs are at least 15 yrs. old. Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

KYB gas-adjusts. They bolt right in and last forever. I've had them on my '67 since 1984 or so and about 120,000 miles. Still fine. Yes, the stock stuff is pretty poor...your restoration guy is right on!


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

I second that, KYB's without a doubt. You won't regret them.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll make it "three" for KYB! Best value out there for a "stock" style shock. :cheers


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with the KYBs... One option though... The Gas-Adjusts are great shocks and give a nice firm ride. If you want a little softer ride, KYB also makes the GR-2 series of gas shocks. 

Just a thought

Chuck


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

:agree
I've also been told KYB is a great replacement for my 67. Reading this post reinforces that, but now I have to decide between the Gas-Adjusts and the GR-2. My city has lousy roads, so maybe the softer GR-2. 
Either way, one of the previous owners put air shocks eek:) on the rear about 15 to 30 years ago. Those have GOT to go, ASAFP!!!


----------



## 67HardTop (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys- always helps when it's a unanimous decision.


----------



## Ricker (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey, it's an old thread, but anyone who is curious about shocks for a '67 GTO might stumble across it, as did I.

Sure enough, I ordered up the KYB Gas-A-Just shocks, bolted them on front and rear, and I am very pleased. Like the last poster, the PO had installed air shocks - Hijackers, not the OEM dealer-installed variety. They sucked for shocking ability, and had to go.

These are the RIGHT shocks for this car.


----------

